# stocking suggestions for six footer



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for stocking suggestions for a 6 ft x 18deep x 22high, looking for a single fish. Please give me your ideas, some I have thought of are;

1)green terror (pair)
2)flowerhorn
3)some type of snakehead

Lance


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how about my Temensis Peacock Bass at 14+inches...


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought of the bass, but wouldn't it outgrow it soon??


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone Fishy said:


> Thought of the bass, but wouldn't it outgrow it soon??


the temensis would but monos would be good.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe some geo's from charles..they are some real nice fish i think. 5 would look great.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

You mean you just want to have 1 fish in the tank or one type of fish. Personally, if I had a tank that big I would do frontosias, always wanted to try it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For a single fish, I'd do an Arowana. If you want a group of large fish, I'd do Geos or Discus.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if its just one fish I would do one of those wolffish

or vampire tetras (tho i read you will need more then one)

ooooh or a lungfish .. its like a dog.. super cute


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

lungfish (australian, if you can find one) or an emperor snakehead or some other biggies.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

mind you some of the biggies might out grow a tank that narrow


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I didn't read that it's standard 125. In that case, strike out the Aro. I got a 125 and it's not all that big. Not too many monster fish will fit in it. I'd stick with a FH then as a single fish, or that Geo group, or a discus group. They'll be all happy in a 125.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> mind you some of the biggies might out grow a tank that narrow


thats true


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

good grow out tho


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with a school of geo's.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

frontosa or tropheus is what i'd do


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a couple of Mono Pbass would do ok in there for a long time...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Go with a nice shoal of discus


----------

